# Archery Equipment



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm moving out in a few weeks, and the removals company are coming to collect my possessions next week. I was hoping to bring out my archery equipment with me so I could continue shooting.

However, I've been told by the shipping country that Customs may not let them in as it could be classed as a "weapon". Does anybody have any experience with this, or give any advice where I could check this out?

Many thanks in advance,

Damon


----------



## mmmchocolate (Oct 25, 2011)

Ginger Ninja said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm moving out in a few weeks, and the removals company are coming to collect my possessions next week. I was hoping to bring out my archery equipment with me so I could continue shooting.
> 
> ...


I had a large collection of combat knives and daggers, I shipped my favourite ones over with no problems whatsoever.. Archery equipment is sports equipment after all...

Good luck


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the advice...have decided to bring it in as "hold luggage" as advised by my shipping company.

Cheers,

Damon


----------



## shaffett (May 4, 2011)

*question*

Just curious if there is any archery scene in Dubail; any ranges?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

shaffett said:


> Just curious if there is any archery scene in Dubail; any ranges?


There is hmmm right offhand there is on in Sharjah ( in the shooting place). Dont recall the name, though


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Shooting & Archery - Golf And Shooting Club Sharjah


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

You can also go to Jebel Ali Shooting Club, but the range is only 10m...


----------



## lorely3000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ginger Ninja said:


> Thanks for the advice...have decided to bring it in as "hold luggage" as advised by my shipping company.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Damon


Hi Damon,

Any luck with the equipments? I will probably bring my Kyudo equipments if you have success.

Let me know.

Cheers,
Brandon


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Brandon,

Never took it any further, to be honest. 

I've had a look round for archery ranges, and found very little. The only one I found, was at Jebel Ali Shooting Club and is only 10m !!! So not much of a challenge.

If I ever find a real range, then I'll probably bring it all over on the plane next time I head back home.

Good luck,

Damon


----------



## PaulBryan (Jun 21, 2013)

*archery store*

hi guys is there any archery store in Dubai?


----------



## PaulBryan (Jun 21, 2013)

Ginger Ninja said:


> Hi Brandon,
> 
> Never took it any further, to be honest.
> 
> ...


 have you try on abu dhabi al forsan international sports resort.


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all,


Just to let you know managed to bring my bow (and equipment) in as hold luggage with no issues.

Will be heading down to Al Forsan next weekend, so will be able to advise after that.

Cheers,

Damon


----------



## Mohamedni (May 10, 2015)

*Direct Trading*

Yes, we have archery, we are located in Sheikh Zayed RD Dubai, Call 0528985283 for enquiries


----------

